# Auto injector with menopur



## Jasminstar (Jan 2, 2013)

Good evening!

I just wondered if anyone could jog my memory regarding using an auto injector with menopur? What depth setting should my auto injector be set to and what size syringes and needles do I need?

Thank you in advance and looking forward to gearing from you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Product website contains everything you need to know 

http://www.menopur.co.uk/auto_injector.html
[/size]
[/size]/links


----------

